# Magazine subcrition.



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Any suggestion? What do ytou think about Amazon? I'd try to read something when Internet is a little bit limitted.
Thanks


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ooopps.... sorry. I forgot. How much for shipping fee and stuff?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

its pretty good and the shipping was cheap


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i like tropical fish magazine and aquarium fish magazine. AFM is much cheaper though, but good quality


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

When you buy a magazine subscription for a year the cost includes shipping. If you order books and other things shipping will be extra.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Are you trying to be comical baby or just trying.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Max try Maxim or FHM or a good quality mag like that. Couple of my favorites.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay baby did you get involved in free comic book day.

http://www.freecomicbookday.com/


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They change the ratings so the parents dont know what they mean. That way kids keep buying them until the parents figure it out again. Then they change them once more.



> no what is it?


not sure.


----------

